# anfi offer



## rynker (Jan 13, 2008)

My friend was sent an offer to view a timeshare presentation at the new Anfi Tauro.  She wants to go but it says that the offer is for couples, credit card and 65 years and younger.  She is 67 and her husband is 70.  Do you think she'd be kicked out if they find out she's not 65?  Any advice for her would be appreciated.


----------



## Keitht (Jan 13, 2008)

I would think the safest route would be to contact Anfi direct.  Let them know they are interested despite the ages.  The worst that can happen is Anfi say No.


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 14, 2008)

As Keith says it would be best to ask Anfi.

From my experience they are likely to say NO but, in this current climate at Anfi they may be looking to get as many sales as possible.


----------



## alanmj (Jan 14, 2008)

Cotswolder said:


> .... in this current climate at Anfi they may be looking to get as many sales as possible.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jan 14, 2008)

Anfi Del Mar is a very good holiday resort and, IMHO, one of the best in Europe.

Unfortunately many people have their holidays interrupted by the, sometimes, very pushy reps who will come to the door at about 9.30am the morning after arrival.
This does not bode well if you have only arrived on a very late flight.

Anfi Sales are currently on a push to sell at teh newer Anfi Tauro complex which is sone 5 miles from Anfi Del Mar and overlooks a new golf complex. The current appartments at Anfi Tauro are about 3 miles from the beach.

It has ben known for some reps to sell to single people as well those that are over the normally accepted ages for timeshare selling


----------

